# Outlook 2003; Re: outlvba.dll



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

Greetings. A big thanks to all who contribute to this site, which I consider to be one of the better sources of centralized information on the web. I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. Most of the time, my issues are easily found, this however, seems to have no solution on the web right now... at least none that I can find. 

I recently installed Office 2003 on XP-SP2. I did about 20 machines. One has a problem. Originally, I allowed it to upgrade 2000 but since these problems have arisen on this box, I have completely uninstalled and reinstalled it from scratch (not including reg entries) and the problem has continued. 

All aspects of Office work fine except Outlook 2003. When Outlook starts, an installation dialog pops up. It will run between 2 and 5 times. After that, an error appears "C:\Documents and Settings\....\Addins\outlvba.dll is not a valid office Add-in." There does not appear to be any add ins. The problem occurs across all users that use the box. 

My next step I am going to try is to temporarily add the user as a machine admin, remove Office, attempt to find all of the registry entries and remove them, reinstall Office, and then remove the user as an admin. 

Does this sound like a move in the right direction? 
Does anyone have any idea what the registry keys may be?
Any different approaches or additional suggestions?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## I_am_Mad_Alice (Nov 16, 2004)

Did you get it fixed?

This may help in your troubleshooting
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;329929

Please post back if you got it fixed and how.


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the response. 

I performed KB: 329929 & 315044 and neither were successful. 

The problem persists.


----------

